# St Crispins Asylum - Northampton - Feb 2011



## nelly (Feb 27, 2011)

Went on a little road trip to Northampton today with Skeleton Key and Tstranger1066, on the way up the motorway we picked up Msaunder1972.

After an Laurel and Hardy trip (which involved me going the wrong way around the roundabout on which the Nottingham Lift Tower lives) we arrived.

*First stop was St Crispins Asylum*

The History

The hospital was built in 1876 and designed by Robert Griffiths, who also designed the Staffordshire County Asylum. The site made good use of its location, with extensive southern views and incorporated a large farm, gas works, staff residences and burial ground.

The style is Gothic; the most popular style of the day, which features lots of local bricks and stone dressings and a large clock/water tower more akin to a church steeple. In 1887 the asylum was extended further to accommodate more patients, and by the 1940s had reached it’s maximum population.

The asylum entered the news in more recent history, when a fire broke out killing 6 patients, and the hospital finally closed its doors in 1995 and is being beautifully redeveloped into modern apartments using the original buildings



























*The Projector*






























*Inside The Doctors Residence*

























*Yes we do!!!*





Thanks for taking the time


----------



## MD (Feb 27, 2011)

great shots dude 
the admin building was the doctors residence 
such a shame to see the stairs smashed up in there..

are both projectors still there?


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Someone has pulled one out MD its smashed on the floor about 200 yards away. Here are my shots to save on duplicate posts... plenty of window porn in mine:


----------



## nelly (Feb 27, 2011)

MD said:


> great shots dude
> the admin building was the doctors residence
> such a shame to see the stairs smashed up in there..
> 
> are both projectors still there?



Thanks for the info MD 

Yup the second projector is still there, I think that my explore buddy saw some of the projector casing on the floor in the grounds


----------



## King Al (Feb 27, 2011)

Great report Nelly I do like those projectors, they really need to be in a museum or something.


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool stuff, looks like it was a nice day for it. Its the case for a mercury arc rectifier thats smashed up outside.


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 27, 2011)

I havnt been here in four years and was curious too see what remained.​












































It felt good to see it again and climb the tower which for me im sure will be for the last time.
The lower floors are fire damaged and the weathers weakening its expossed timbers.




































Nelly it was at this point i had thoughts,
if it wasnt your round about anticks that was going to get me 
then it would be the rotten floor thank full i was wrong on both counts .
LOL Had a realy great day with great company​


SK ​


----------



## nelly (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks to you both, SK and Msaunder.

I had a great day


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers mate,
it was a proper funny day and love youre pics mate 

SK


----------



## nelly (Feb 27, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Cheers mate,
> it was a proper funny day and love youre pics mate
> 
> SK



Wish I had been up that tower!

Great photos SK!!!


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic shots guys.

Looks like a good explore!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Feb 28, 2011)

A great report by all, and a great day. Was heart wrenching to see just how much damage had been done since the last time Skeleton Key and myself had last visited. Many thanks to you all


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Feb 28, 2011)

A great report by all, and a great day. Was heart wrenching to see just how much damage had been done since the last time Skeleton Key and myself had last visited. Many thanks to you all


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tstranger1066 said:


> A great report by all, and a great day. Was heart wrenching to see just how much damage had been done since the last time Skeleton Key and myself had last visited. Many thanks to you all





skeleton key said:


> Nelly it was at this point i had thoughts,
> if it wasnt your round about anticks that was going to get me
> then it would be the rotten floor thank full i was wrong on both counts .
> LOL Had a realy great day with great company



I have to say, I was bricking myself climbing along those burnt rotten roof beams! I honestly thought, if this beam gives way, this will be the last ever explore I do, and do I really want to die in a lunatic asylum!!! :nah:
Thanks for a great day


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tstranger1066 said:


> I have to say, I was bricking myself climbing along those burnt rotten roof beams! I honestly thought, if this beam gives way, this will be the last ever explore I do, and do I really want to die in a lunatic asylum!!! :nah:
> Thanks for a great day



And to think it was falling metalwork that almost took you out instead


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Mar 6, 2011)

msaunder1972 said:


> And to think it was falling metalwork that almost took you out instead



Yeah, didn't see that one coming! Which was probably just as well, cos if I had been looking up, it would've got me square in the face!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 7, 2011)

I missed this one when you guy put it up! 
Looks a fantastic explore, I didnt think there was this much left!


----------



## nelly (Mar 7, 2011)

It's true that there is not much left, the building that have been converted into flats look pretty good though


----------



## mookster (Mar 8, 2011)

They've done a really good job of converting some of the old wards, and everything left here now is being kept even the burnt out hall is going to be restored when it could so easily be demolished.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheese, cheese, cheesy cheesy wonderful cheese! Surpassed only by Grapefruit!


----------



## evilnoodle (Mar 8, 2011)

Excellent stuff...all of you.

Looks like you had a really good day out


----------



## scottyg100 (Mar 8, 2011)

I really really like them photo's thanks for putting them up


----------

